# How to attract Ducks..



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

I own a surrondings of a swamp that is a part of a bay.. I scare ducks out of there all the time but i would like there to be more or have some sort of reasoning to come to my spot over the other sloughs creeks and back crannys that i hunt. Im talking on the off season is there anything i could spread or a food that mallards and wood ducks would like better than anything else. I would really like to get a limit on mallards out of this spot..... What do you think they would eat.. Ive done some sort of research and spread out about of corn in the summer and got a few out of there.. So please let me know what you think i should put in my swamp that will attract those big mallards.. 8)

P.S. can someone tell me how to add pictures to my profile and to my topics


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

throw out a bunch of cracked corn, and I mean a whole bunch all along the shores. I know in the sporting magazines, there is an ad to learn how to attract ducks. I think it is $2.00 for a brochure. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

isnt it illegal to bait federal birds? Seen a lot of people doing the cracked corn thing, all it dose is hold birds around longer and they dont migrate as usual. Not the greatest idea


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

no not if its on your own property.


----------



## FallsGuy16 (Oct 4, 2006)

I would get in touch with your DNR and find out how to increase better duck habitat for the swamp, and make it more suitable for breeding.

IMO I would feel awkward shooting ducks that I had been feeding during the offseason.....kind of like shooting tame birds.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

You can hunt over the cracked corn but that doens't mean you can't put it out all off-season. I wouldn't consider them tame birds. It is the same thing as making a food plot for deer. You are just making the birds feel a bit more comfortable in that spot.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

The way I've always interpretted the law is that you can put out corn anytime of year you want for waterfowl, thing is you can't hunt that area for ten days after all of the bait is gone, otherwise it is considered baiting and a Federal offense. I've been told its a five thousand dollar fine and loss of hunting equipment and no hunting for a year. Get the brochure from the ads for attracting waterfowl, he's got a lot of natural plants that will attract and hold birds and you won't have to worry about the baiting issue, hope that helps.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I think biologic mkaes a product similar to their deer food, but it's for weaterfowl, you could look into that


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Illegal :sniper: :sniper: 8)


----------

